# DIF, godsend, or meere mortal



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

I have always been a DIFer and it generally works, but I want to know if anyone has found anything thats a little more potent for those jobs that were HO installs and theres like a quarter inch of glue, plus it would make easy jobs even easier.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I am sorry but I can answer your question as you make no sense.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

We normally use plain water.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I use and recommend Safe and Simple removal solution.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

sev says " I am sorry but I can answer your question as you make no sense.

That's because you are not real bright yourself,if you are real at all.Does your statement make any sense??:no:


Safe and simple is the only way to go if you are serious about wall paper *PASTE *removal


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I believe there was a thread about this in the past, do a search on it. I know we all argue the point of hot water and not hot water etc... We use hot water in a pump sprayer and it gets the job done. I have not used the safe and simple so I can not comment on it. But if PWG recommends it it has o be worth trying...


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

> sev says " I am sorry but I can answer your question as you make no sense.
> 
> That's because you are not real bright yourself,if you are real at all.Does your statement make any sense??:no:


Kind of low and rude and uncalled for. If you have nothing better else to say, keep you mouth shut.:yes:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've had no problems with DIF. It may have to be applied several times depending on the wall covering material and install. I like the concentrate vs. the gel. 

I would look for the product Pro recommended.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yet another experienced stripper here who 100% recommends SAFE & SIMPLE above all others.

Not only does it out perform DIF, FAST, and everything, but there is NO ODOR. (DIF's intsructions say to protect yourself from it's fumes, and you should)

SAFE & SIMPLE has two formulas, the 603 for "normal" *PASTES*, and 826 which works better than anything else for border adhesive or vinyl over vinyl paste. It doesn't work quickly, but it does work. 

You won't find SAFE & SIMPLE on any store shelves. You need to order directly from SAFE & SIMPLE. 

And BTW, put me on the list of those who know that the stripping solution should be HOT. Sure it cools down quickly, but when hot water hits the paper, it will be absorbed quicker.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Sev, there was nothing in the OP that didnt make sense. You don't make sense Mr I painted over wallpaper glue (with Menards Paint supplied by the HO).

Safe and simple :yes:
Chomp if you run out 

Dif sucks. I wonder if I could make safe and simple in my steamer, that would remove anything.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> I wonder if I could make safe and simple in my steamer, that would remove anything.


TS,

Mike Zekich (founder, president, etc of Safe & Simple) is very good about answering these types of questions

And whoever decides to buy Safe & Simple, please mention that a number of NGPP members have been speaking it up on this forum.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

And whoever decides to buy Safe & Simple, please mention that a number of NGPP members have been speaking it up on this forum.


Don't be afraid to name names.:blink:


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

daArch 

Is "safe a simple" that much better than diff? They also claim that one gallon of concentrate makes 64 to 128 of solution. When you mix S&F do you find that you get as much as they claim to do the job?

Thanks

Sal


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

salmangeri said:


> daArch
> 
> Is "safe a simple" that much better than diff? They also claim that one gallon of concentrate makes 64 to 128 of solution. When you mix S&F do you find that you get as much as they claim to do the job?
> 
> ...


The short answer is yes to both

Now for the long explanations

It is better than DIF (I have tested side by side), Although perhaps in actual performance and speed of wetting out the old paste, there is not a HUGE difference. But S&S does perform better. Since I do quite a bit of stripping, I am concerned about what I inhale. Safe and Simple is SAFE. No odor. No warning on the label to ventilate or wear a respirator. 

The dilution rate advertized is accurate. I do not carry a measuring cup with me, so I am sure I squirt more than necessary into my spray tank. But as owner Mike Zekich says, You don't need it that strong, but if you want use it stronger than needed, who is he to complain about more sales. 

I am sure a lot of my loyalty to Safe and Simple comes from my friendship with Mike - but that friendship was born from his generosity of time, advice, money, and products to the NGPP and its members.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks,

I'll try it.

Sal


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I am sure a lot of my loyalty to Safe and Simple comes from my friendship with Mike - but that friendship was born from his generosity of time, advice, money, and products to the NGPP and its members.


That and with all else you said, it just plain is a better product,hands down.


----------



## Kennedy's Painting (Sep 15, 2008)

Diff has always worked for me but I have never used Safe and Simple.And the hotter the better.Also it needs to be able to penetrate and get behind the paper either by tears at the top and anywhere else that is loose enough before wetting.And multiple applications are always needed.Work an area and pre wet all the other that will be worked next.I use a pump-up sprayer and continually wet the walls to keep the stripper active.Sometimes a paper tiger is needed to score the surface of some more dense papers.If it is newer paper and no primer or prep was used then the facing will undoubtablly tear,then after drying I prime with an oil primer,sealer and comeback and sand the walls then a few skims of mud then prime with a latex primer/sealer.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

Kennedy, I would think twice about running DIF through a pump sprayer, DIF overspray, YIKES.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

....if your not wearing a respirator


----------



## Kennedy's Painting (Sep 15, 2008)

PVPainter said:


> Kennedy, I would think twice about running DIF through a pump sprayer, DIF overspray, YIKES.


It doesen't bother me.Done it for 15 or more years.What bothers me is Kilz in Bathroom.Oil that is.Or Lime waxing for hours at a time!


----------



## Spike (Feb 17, 2009)

Just remember to cover your formica tops when using dif. Because it can cause the seams to seperate. I learned that 12 years ago.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Krud Kutter in hot water.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> I am sorry but I can answer your question as you make no sense.


Sev joined this site back in July and posted this quote back in July. He was whacked walking thru the door. Chrisn was on to him with the quickness. :yes:


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

I've never used S&S, and would like to try it out. I have been using Piranha/hot water lately and really like it. Back in the day, this old timer I used to work with used to use fabric softener/hot water and it worked quite well.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

I just saw the Piranha product (Roman) in Lowes the other day. I will have to give it a try.

Sal


----------

